# DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for others)



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello everyone i decided everyone always needs a new idea for there cage so lets take some pictures, draw some drawings, and post our ideas here for all new people and experience people alike to veiw!!!!

Ill start by sharing this simple DIY Idea!

--------------------------ITEMS NEEDED-------------------------------------------


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These two items can make a few fun things!!!


*Hanging nest box!

Cut a door in the bucket hand by the handle of the bucket and leave the lid on!!!

add bedding and rats!

*DIY Igloooooooooooo!

Take lid off ice cream bucket
cut door in the bucket 
set the bucket down so it looks like a large igloo!

add bedding and/or rats!!!!

*swim pool!!!!

add a safe amt of water and leave lid off bucket!!! watch the rats so they are safe!!! well ahhh!!!

*gofer hole hidey house!

(taping the lid onto the ice cream bucket is an option)leave lid on bucket and cut a hole in the lid big enough for the rat to climb through!!

add desired material inside bucket and add a playfull or sleepy rat!!

You can use this idea for a dig box thats less messy!!!!

you can use this as a bedding opportunity also!!!

im sure ur rats will use it as both =)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS MY IDEA NOW PLEASE POST YOURS!!!
(all safe ideas are welcome)


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

That's a smart idea! 

Sorry though, I don't have any ideas for this!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

Oh thats fine but when u get some please throw em on here =)


----------



## Lil_treasures_Ratties (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

PVC pipes...

dont take ANYTHING in the ways of creativity...but the rats LOVE them, there heavy duty enough that not even the most hard core chewers seem to make more than a dent...
they come in lots of sizes and connectors, buy the connectors and use the pre-holed drainage pvc pipes to make a pipe maze for out of cage time

the BEST part is you can throw them in the dishwasher for cleaning and sterilization. these are one of the few toys i use in hospitalization tanks (add pingpong balls and a hammock) because they can be easily sterilized.

just be sure to get the diameter best for an adult, females tend to be ok with the 3" boys need 4"


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

Milk jugs, juice jugs, any kind of box! + scissors = fun little hiding/sleeping places. I always cut a few holes in them for them to run in and out of.


----------



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

Dryer hose--those silvery (sometimes vinyl) tubes that look like giant slinkies. Once again, no craftsmanship needed, just stick the tubies in the cage. Also good for out of cage play time.

My rats love em!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

i have one of those ^ and my rats LOVE it and it's only been in there for one day


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

Has anyone said peg baskets? Or thick bird ropes?


----------



## HairPunk (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: DIY cage accessory ideas!!!!(post any ideas here for oth*

What is a "peg basket"?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

A peg basket is just a plastic basket with little holes in it everywhere it usually has a handle here is a link with image search...

https://www.google.com/search?q=peg...ABg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=956#imgdii=_


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

my boys are in love with their bicycle basket filled with newspaper!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hehe =D


----------

